# 9Ct Gold Accurist



## dannyb (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first ever post. I'm looking for advice on a watch my wife has been given by her Nan. She is wanting to get shut as she will never wear it. It has a stamp saying 375, so 9ct also the No 9, an X, a stamp which I cant recognise and then it say's CY&CO. Now she wants to take it to our local town to sell it, but I just dont want her to get taken for a ride and so get a fair price. Both the strap and watch are gold and it is a wind up watch. I have a feeling its pre 1975, but aint sure. Advice would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Heres a picture.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bung it on the kitchen scales, take away 5g for the movement and times the number thats left by ten.

Something like this is only ever going to be bought on gold content, and a tenner a gram sounds about right at the moment.

Alternatively, take it to bits yourself and send the gold to someone like hatton garden metals, where you'll get full spot price (about Â£13 per gram) paid direct.


----------



## dannyb (Sep 2, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Bung it on the kitchen scales, take away 5g for the movement and times the number thats left by ten.
> 
> Something like this is only ever going to be bought on gold content, and a tenner a gram sounds about right at the moment.
> 
> Alternatively, take it to bits yourself and send the gold to someone like hatton garden metals, where you'll get full spot price (about Â£13 per gram) paid direct.


----------



## dannyb (Sep 2, 2011)

That was our initial thought, but it seems such a waste. Oh well, sounds like a plan. Thanks for your response.

Danny


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sorry.

I'm all for salvaging watches wherever possible but this really isn't much special.

If it was mine I'd give it a day or two in the sale section before scrapping the gold, but I'd be surprised if it found a new home to be fair. You'd need 50+ posts for that I'm afraid.

E.bay or Hatton Garden Metals would be my best advice.

Kev


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> ..If it was mine I'd give it a day or two in the sale section before scrapping the gold
> 
> E.bay or Hatton Garden Metals would be my best advice...
> 
> Kev


Tescos offer the best price for scrap, I believe. You'd need to strip it down of all non-gold bits and then weigh it on a digital scales. They'll give you about 80% of the spot price, a lot more than anybody else. It's not the tesco.com site. Just google 'tesco scrap gold exchange'.

But IMHO you should hang on to it (and any other gold jewelry) awhile yet because certain insiders say the gold price will reach about Â£4,000 an ounce in the next couple of years. It's currently peaking at Â£1,160.

I put my money where my mouth is, so I've had the bulk of my savings in an online bullion account for the last 3 years, and it's gone up 10% this week alone. Sure beats the hell out of Building Society rates!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > ..If it was mine I'd give it a day or two in the sale section before scrapping the gold
> ...


Didnt realise gold had gone up so much thought it was still around 8-900 an ounce. I know Royal Mint are selling gold at an ounce at a mark up but thats because of the limited edition coins they sell. I would say its a sure bet gold will go up over the next few years that it will go up to 4000 pounds an ounce in the next couple of years I doubt very much as 2 years ago it was only about 850 for an ounce. A more realistic prediction would be about 1500 - 2000.

As for the watch, sales wise the gold content wont mean an awful lot as 1. Its only 9ct and 2. People generally dont buy gold watches these days (Considered very 70s) What you will find are people who quite like the old Swiss Accurist watches (I am one of them) Especially the mechanical ones. You tend to see quite a few of them for sale but they dont go for any spectacular amount of money unless there is something unique about it.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

robert75 said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


A bit off-topic I know, but it's not just the Ltd Editions that are a rip-off, read on..5 years ago gold was Â£300 an ounce. The 70s and 80s were the real doldrum years for gold because people pinned their hopes and dreams on 'paper money' and promises. This was after President Richard Nixon (aka Tricky Dicky) detached the US$ from gold in 1971 (i.e the 'gold standard'), thinking it would free up bank lending. Well, it sure did, and now we're all painfully aware of how reckless a move that was.

Now no one really trusts paper money (cash, stocks, bonds etc) any more, and eventually even our deaf, dumb and blind politicians will have to admit that going back on the gold standard is the only fix that will actually work, but it will take 'em a few years to get round to it.

Anyway, whatever you do don't buy 'physical' gold (coins, jewelry etc), and don't buy Gold ETFs (exchange traded funds) - they're just paper as well. Jewelry is a very bad investment. How much gold do you think is in that Â£19,000 Rolex? I doubt you'd get a Â£2000 for it scrap. No, if you're going to do it, get an online gold account instead.

Reasons being, places like the Royal Mint charge a rip-off premium, and you lose again when you turn it in for scrap (or on eBay with it's charges + PayPal charges). You need to be able to sell it quickly. An online account allows you to sell it in seconds, and you don't want to have it lying about the house or on your person either - for obvious reasons. And most important - chose to keep your gold in an offshore vault(e.g. Switzerland). Few people realise that govts. confiscate privately held gold in times of real trouble. Harold Wilson did it here in 1966-1971 (who was he?)..doh. In 1930s USA $100 worth was all a person was allowed to keep. 'Hoarding' gold got you a $10,000 fine and two years in Sing-Sing!

So, preserve your wealth the way the smart people do, you know it makes sense?


----------

